# Breaking News CNBC... Google Buys Uber! X Rates Going To $2.00/Mile!



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

April Fools.


----------



## loft205 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hahaha. Good one!


----------



## john wick (Jun 28, 2015)

U asshole lol. Thata been excellent. Im not makin 75cent mile,..but still raking 500-550 after gas n maintenance


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> April Fools.


POST # 1/Uber-Doober: YEEAAAASSSS,
FOLKS....the
Inimitable Stylings of "Majestic Plum".

He'll be here...sigh...ALLLLLLLL WEEK!
Be sure to join us next time, won't You ?

Fahhh, DUMP...BUM!
Psssssssshhhhh.........


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/Uber-Doober: YEEAAAASSSS,
> FOLKS....the
> Inimitable Stylings of "Majestic Plum".
> 
> ...


^^^
I'm appearing all week, but next week I'll be doing shoe shines in the men's room and handing out hand towels.... for tips, I hope.
Hope that Pure doesn't have a non-tipping policy. Haha!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I'm appearing all week, but next week I'll be doing shoe shines in the men's room and handing out hand towels.... for tips, I hope.
> Hope that Pure doesn't have a non-tipping policy. Haha!


POST # 5/Uber-Doober: Any War-
Stories, yet ? Or,
as Limousiner Pilot, You can avoid
the Hackney/#[F]Uber fisticuffs ?

I guess it would be a Shooting War
if TNC's could P/U anywhere on
The Strip. It IS limited to a Certain
number of miles, isn't it ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I hereby sentence you to nine weeks of maintaining, paying for and driving an Uber Black-appropriate vehicle while you pick up only UberX rides. You will receive no compensation for messes left by users nor will you receive compensation for damage to your vehicle. You will be required to drive ten hours per day, seven days per week during your sentence while you maintain your UberX vehicle in pristine condirion. You must accept one-hundred per-cent of the requests that Uber sends you and must wait at least fifteen minutes before cancelling for "no-show". If the user is not where he dropped the stick, you must spend at least thirty minutes trying to find him before cancelling for cause.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

So you want $2 per mile to run your illegal Taxi, really, lol.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

The_One said:


> So you want $2 per mile to run your illegal Taxi, really, lol.


POST # 8/The_One: Despite Unreal-
isticly High Hopes
upon your Flurry O'Posts initially, both
Casuale Haberdasher AND Bostonian
Bison CONCUR that YOU are NOT the
Second Coming of the Dear Departed
Notable Long time Nyc cab driver.

We will continue lighting candles in
Church on First Fridays for the Gone
but NOT FORGOTTEN:
Worcester Sauce
scrurbscrud 
Long time Nyc cab driver
Beur 
Praxeology


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I hereby sentence you to nine weeks of maintaining, paying for and driving an Uber Black-appropriate vehicle while you pick up only UberX rides. You will receive no compensation for messes left by users nor will you receive compensation for damage to your vehicle. You will be required to drive ten hours per day, seven days per week during your sentence while you maintain your UberX vehicle in pristine condirion. You must accept one-hundred per-cent of the requests that Uber sends you and must wait at least fifteen minutes before cancelling for "no-show". If the user is not where he dropped the stick, you must spend at least thirty minutes trying to find him before cancelling for cause.


POST # 7/Another Uber Driver: To
WHOM are You
Sentencing the Above Penitentials ?
Your content is an Amuse Bouche for
the Minds of the Appreciative. Cast
not Your Seed on Barren Ground.

Bison Goes Biblical-for-Effect.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 7/Another Uber Driver: To
> WHOM are You Sentencing the Above Penitentials ?


The Original Poster.


----------

